# Crazy clomid dreams



## buttoneyes (May 21, 2011)

Thought it would be interesting if we all shared our strange dreams , I seem to have had an increase since on clomid !

Here are 2 of my most vivid ones:

1. I was playing with a catapult and a ball and firing it into the air for a t-rex to try and catch, the person I was playing the game with did the same thing but with basketballs. I then shouted at them for cheating because obviously the t-rex would catch that more easily. 

2. I shoved a gremlin into an oven (not one I recognise) and pinned the door shut .

As weird as they are they do make me laugh


----------



## buttoneyes (May 21, 2011)

Had another lovely dream over the weekend  

I went to the school where I work and I was wearing tracksuit bottoms and nothing else, but none of the kids noticed and neither did the teachers. I then said I was popping out a moment but I ended up spending the whole lesson putting on an orange t-shirt.

I'm certain this dream means I'm going to forget something very important !


----------



## marie123 (May 2, 2011)

I'll join you with my weird one.  The wicked Witch of the East and the Wicked witch of the West were arguing and wouldn't stop so I got in the hot air balloon and was last seen heading for Australia ...don't know if i made it I woke up!! (and no i've not watched the Wizard of Oz since I was about 6!!)


----------



## buttoneyes (May 21, 2011)

That's awesome   it's nice to go travelling in a dream, what with it being free !


----------



## Lozzaj83 (Jan 11, 2011)

I need to remember my dreams and I'll post here ASAP! This month hasn't been too bad ATM!


----------



## Lozzaj83 (Jan 11, 2011)

Ohhh wanted to post on here ASAP! Weird dream got me! 

I was with Chris Moyles on a walk with my dogs and we got to the bottom of a mountain which had 3 routes. So got on a ski lift and made it to the top. Only to stand on a moving conveyor belt that dropped us down random holes! 

then I woke up!


----------



## buttoneyes (May 21, 2011)

Ooh that's a good one Lozza   Ithink I'm gonna have to research some of these and see if they mean anything !

I've had a couple this week that felt incredibly real.

1.I had been burgled , my windows had been peeled back like a yoghurt lid and I tried to cry and scream because my jewelery box had been taken (it's more like a jewelery cabinet and I love it) but no sound came out my mouth.

Part two of same night I was in front of a massive fish tank which had fish in (obviously) and amphibious monkeys and cats  , the cats looked like my cats and I had to rescue one who had climbed out of the tank.

2. Myself and some other people were told to repaint somebodys kitchen , except it was just a lot of drawers piled really high. They told us to do it in an 'Art Attack' style so we watched Art Attack for inspiration.

I'm going to look in my dream dictionary and let you know what I find for all of the dreams on here, think it might be interesting !


----------



## marie123 (May 2, 2011)

I am pretty sure no sound coming out of your mouth relates to not being able to say what you really mean / feel. Or feeling like someone close to you isn't listening .  (but thats just my own interpretation   )


----------



## buttoneyes (May 21, 2011)

That sounds about right Marie


----------



## Lozzaj83 (Jan 11, 2011)

Right - Its getting weird! I'm now having funny dreams on CD22/23/24! Not just the Clomid days!

Last night I had a dream that my dh and I were in 2 seperate hairdressers next door to each other, and he came to collect me from mine, and saw my colleague from work, flirting with me. So DH drags him outside and beats him up!
We then walk home in silence, and I told him that I never wanted to speak to him again and that he should pack his bag and leave!

Its weird the little snippets of dreams we have!?


----------



## armywifegermany (Sep 13, 2011)

Im on CD 22. Had clomid day cd5-9 HcG Injection CD15 and since had THE most crazy dreams!!!!!!! I swear im going crazy!!! They are all water based dreams too.Ive had nights where ive dreamed of water coming out of the electricity sockets. Last night i dreamt of flooding in my home town, then i was walking in a forest but could here water dripping. The forest was dark and i wasnt alone and for some reason I started to weed it!! Then i was in a building with people eating and i had to get a bubble before anyone popped theres and i got 1. Then the dream skipped to Jack from Hollyoaks on a tall ladder trying to get into the roof and in there where these cows, in the roof of marks and spencers and they where all in bed saying their milk was better and?? Then i was in a car crash with friends but the woman didnt have insurance and was a photographer and there where 2 kids there but they werent hers!! Then my husband woke me up!! CRAZY i know!!! I think im going  !!! Im on 4DPO and the dreams have got increasingly more vivid the last few days since i ovulated and had the HcG injection! Just wondering if anyone else has experienced this?? Its not helping and im increasingly becoming more and more tired as these crazy dreams are just making me wake up and not feeling refreshed but even more tired!!!! Im trying not to read into it as a pregnancy symptom but i have no clue how normal this I need sleep!!!!!


----------



## armywifegermany (Sep 13, 2011)

OMG I had another one!!! I was at a party - i think it was a soldiers christmas party or a wedding. Either way I was watching it from round a corner and this guy came up to me and went Captain Harrison's wife, Missus Harrison are you ok? I went yes thanks. Then next thing i know im in the hospital having a check with the doctor and she looks very excited and says I can tell you something then whispers in my ear "Your body tells me your pregnant!" She then told adam and he was jumping around really excited!!! Then he was so excited but I was telling him to calm down as its really early days!! Then we are back in the soldiers bar and Im getting adam to go fill a kettle with water so I can make a cup of tea!!! Any ideas on what that means?


----------

